# Best Kernel For Battery Life For Miui 1.11.04



## hadoob024

I'm seeing a lot of posts for a lot of different kernels. I just wanted to see everyone's opinion regarding which kernel they like best (in terms of improving battery life). I know when I was on CM 7.1.0.1, Faux's SV 0.4.3 kernel gave me the best battery life (when used with SetCPU). Any thoughts? People seem to like Trinity. Anything else? Thanks!!!

p.s. LOVING MIUI 1.11.04 compared to CM 7.1.0.1!!!

*T-Mobile LG G2x
MIUI 1.11.04*


----------



## FortuneJr

For MIUI builds I use Faux123-CM7-.0.4.4UV. SetCpu profiles. 12+ hours a daily?


----------



## hadoob024

Cool! I'll probably give that a shot then. For MIUI 1.11.04 I can use Faux's 0.4.4 kernel right? I don't have to use 0.4.3? And do you have the G2x or O2x? Because when I had CM 7.1.0.1 installed, I couldn't get the UV/UC kernel to work. I had to use the SV version.


----------



## hadoob024

Here's someone else's assessment of the kernel issue:



> Here is what I found:
> Trinity Kernel
> T15 06102011b (1.56GHz Fun Edition)
> Great for short bursts of speed but likely to freeze your phone if you get a call. Unstable for more than 12 hours.
> 
> ELPmax 20102011 (1.1GHz Battery Safer)
> Most stable so far. Looks like this one might give 3-4 days of battery with light to moderate use. I ran it for 48 hours and had 45% charge left with moderate use.
> This kernel gets into a state where wifi and bluetooth seem to conflict with each other. Wifi will not turn off and Bluetooth will not turn on, or vice-versa.
> This kernel is also likely to require a battery pull on reboot. While it's stable otherwise, more than half of the time I could not do a soft boot.
> 
> 
> Faux Kernel
> 43sv ds and cm worked great. I never had an issue with either of them, and it seemed extremely stable.
> 44sv ds and cm is not stable for more than 12 hours. I'm likely to pull out my phone and find it dead with the battery hot.
> All undervolted faux kernels did not boot with my phone.


Any thoughts?


----------



## adanson

were can idownload the faux kernel


----------



## hadoob024

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1073626


----------



## adanson

hadoob024 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1073626


thanks which one would be better the cm .4.5 or the ds .4.5


----------



## hadoob024

Not sure. I've only tried 0.4.3. It looks like 0.4.4 and 0.4.5 SHOULD be compatible with MIUI 1.11.04, but I haven't had a chance to give it a shot. Which version of CM are you running?


----------



## adanson

hadoob024 said:


> Not sure. I've only tried 0.4.3. It looks like 0.4.4 and 0.4.5 SHOULD be compatible with MIUI 1.11.04, but I haven't had a chance to give it a shot. Which version of CM are you running?


i just flashed the ds 0.4.5 version and everything booted up seems like it i was running stock kernel that came with miui 1.11.25
did a benkmarch test real quick and got 2568...now i just gotta see how battery life goes..do i have to set any setcpu profiles


----------



## hadoob024

adanson said:


> i just flashed the ds 0.4.5 version and everything booted up seems like it i was running stock kernel that came with miui 1.11.25
> did a benkmarch test real quick and got 2568...now i just gotta see how battery life goes..do i have to set any setcpu profiles


Nice! I wonder if there were any big changes between 1.11.04 and 1.11.25. Let me know how it goes.

I only have 2 profiles set up. One sets the clock speed to like 216MHz when the screen's off. The other sets the clock speed to 216MHz if battery is less than 10%.


----------



## adanson

hadoob024 said:


> Nice! I wonder if there were any big changes between 1.11.04 and 1.11.25. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> I only have 2 profiles set up. One sets the clock speed to like 216MHz when the screen's off. The other sets the clock speed to 216MHz if battery is less than 10%.


yeah ill let u know..amma try to set some profiles too see wat happends


----------

